# Fetishism or Exoticism?



## Grouchinator (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got two different themes in mind for a series to draw, and what I want to know is, what would you, the fans and appreciators, like to see more?

One theme would be a series of different anthros hilighting different fetishes. For example: cat and mouse=vore, unicorn with riding crop and other bondage accessories, etc.

Another theme would be illustrations of females from all over the world, for example: Raccoon-Dog for Japan, A caribou for up north, a Jackrabbit for the desert, you know, stuff like that.

I was thinking about the females all being some sort of sexy pin-ups, and the fetishes with interacting partners.

So what do you think? I'm quite curious. PLease post here, and I'll tally up the votes and get started on them. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 12, 2009)

> Another theme would be illustrations of females from all over the world, for example: Raccoon-Dog for Japan, A caribou for up north, a Jackrabbit for the desert, you know, stuff like that.



This one sounds interesting.


----------



## Grouchinator (Aug 12, 2009)

I appreciate your input.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

I think you should try both. See how they turn out.


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2009)

Grouchinator said:


> One theme would be a series of different anthros hilighting different fetishes. For example: cat and mouse=vore, unicorn with riding crop and other bondage accessories, etc.



I really think we have enough of that already. The less fetish fodder on FA the better.



> Another theme would be illustrations of females from all over the world, for example: Raccoon-Dog for Japan, A caribou for up north, a Jackrabbit for the desert, you know, stuff like that.



That could have some cool creative possibilities. Sounds like it could be a lot more artistic and tasteful too.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 13, 2009)

im with the both idea as well. im a huge fan of both pin-ups and fetish art.


----------



## Grouchinator (Aug 13, 2009)

Hm..Interesting responses..


----------



## Slade (Aug 14, 2009)

Because fetish art does wonders for the fandom's PR.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 15, 2009)

try doing this, do the one that comes up first. 

that way you won't be throwing down your first best idea's

but maybe erotic since I keep my fetish idea's as best as possible out.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 16, 2009)

The world wide series sounded interesting.


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 20, 2009)

Exotic babes (m/f!) please 

and as people say, there's a lot of fetish art _including _series illustrating various fetishes or more correctly kinks.


----------



## Grouchinator (Aug 23, 2009)

VERY interesting. So, if I did the worldwide series, which one would you guys like to see first, a male jaguar anthro in a jungle setting, or a zebra girl in an African setting? Just curious..if you have any other suggestions, feel free to speak up!


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> I really think we have enough of that already. The less fetish fodder on FA the better.
> 
> That could have some cool creative possibilities. Sounds like it could be a lot more artistic and tasteful too.



This is pretty much my exact opinions on the two themes. Former: Been done ad nauseam, latter: sounds interesting and fun.



			
				Grouchinator said:
			
		

> VERY interesting. So, if I did the worldwide series, which one would you guys like to see first, a male jaguar anthro in a jungle setting, or a zebra girl in an African setting? Just curious..if you have any other suggestions, feel free to speak up!



I'm biased towards felines, so I like the jaguar idea. Traditional Aztec or Mayan dress a serious plus! I like the northern Caribou idea you mentioned too, although since birds and such can be a bit underrepresented, I'd suggest things like ptarmigans, snowy owls and gyrfalcons for a setting up North. It would be interesting to see a lemming anthromorph, that's for sure.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 25, 2009)

> Another theme would be illustrations of females from all over the world, for example: Raccoon-Dog for Japan, A caribou for up north, a Jackrabbit for the desert, you know, stuff like that.


 
This one.

I'd also like to see the Jaguar in the Jungle first myself... And the bird idea is a great one too... Not enough birds on FA. =)


----------



## Grouchinator (Aug 26, 2009)

So what do you think if I did the world series one, but had animals not usually drawn in the fandom? I like the ptarmigan, owl, and lemming ideas...or do you think I should do a mix of well known animals and lesser-known? Your feedback is going to help me make a kick-ass series.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 26, 2009)

Grouchinator said:


> So what do you think if I did the world series one, but had animals not usually drawn in the fandom? I like the ptarmigan, owl, and lemming ideas...or do you think I should do a mix of well known animals and lesser-known? Your feedback is going to help me make a kick-ass series.


 
I think you should draw mostly the neglected animals... they need love too! The more obscure, the better!


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 26, 2009)

Grouchinator said:


> So what do you think if I did the world series one, but had animals not usually drawn in the fandom? I like the ptarmigan, owl, and lemming ideas...or do you think I should do a mix of well known animals and lesser-known? Your feedback is going to help me make a kick-ass series.



Elessara has a point. Even though the more well-known animals are tried and true, there is a lot of love out there for unique, less well-known, and strange species. Call it a sort of...niche market, lol. It'll make your series stand out more, at the very least.

There are also certain kinds of species that are kinda popular, but wouldn't be ranked on the top ten, i.e. zebras, caribou, more obscure sorts of species of deer, eagles. Perhaps a mix of the really obscure, and the more common but sometimes overlooked species.


----------



## Grouchinator (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG. Who else is excited about this? The gears in my head are turning, turning...


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 28, 2009)

Grouchinator said:


> OMG. Who else is excited about this? The gears in my head are turning, turning...



You got to add links when you start these, by the way. 

It makes me want to do a series of my own, actually. lol


----------



## Grouchinator (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I posted a study for the series I'm going to do of the classy pics of anthros from around the world. It's a portrait of a feral pronghorn. What do you think? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2801647/#cid:20694808


----------



## Elessara (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks _REALLY_ good!


----------

